# Glass canopy or no canopy?



## dennisfermin (Feb 7, 2007)

I was wondering what most of you think about this topic. Thanks for you opinions.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I know you're new here, but don't post the same thread in multiple forums, please.

Also, you could've asked the filter/no filter question in the same thread too.


----------



## Lee (Feb 13, 2007)

I like the no glass top. Open top adds an extra angle to view from and it's free.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

i agree, although you will have to watch your water levels due to evaporation


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

I think for a low tech setup, having a top would keep maintenance down. If you have to top up a lot, then you might build up too much dissolved solids.


----------



## rnocera (Feb 7, 2007)

If you have to top up a lot, and put on a glass top, you don't wind up with as many dissolved solids. My reptile cages get lime scale built up on them so thick that you can't even see through it. I scrape it off with a razor every once in a while, and even with that, I had to break down my cages at least once a year & scrub it out with vinegar & baking soda, tile or toilet bowl cleaner. That's because the water lands on it and it evaporates.

When I had my 55 paludarium set up only about half full, I rarely had any lime scale build up. Same water.. And water condensed on the glass. Difference was that it condensed, but didn't evaporate, because there was nowhere for it to go, due to the covered top.


----------



## 2brownthumbs (Jan 31, 2007)

My glass top keeps the CATS out of the water...
JOhn ><> :fish:


----------



## wicked1 (Aug 2, 2006)

I go for no glass top, where possible. It lets the heat out, and the light in. Glass is NOT clear. You loose quite a bit of light from absorption and reflection. I believe it can be as much as 20%.


----------



## kkentert (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a top because of jumping fish and houdini Amano Shrimp. The Amanos will climb out, and some of my more hyperactive fish tend to jump...


----------



## Zensurgeon (Dec 19, 2004)

I have glass tops on all my aquariums .... but they still get gunky and I am forever cleaning them ... As mentioned by Wicked I am certain I am losing light through them.

No top adds the challenge of where to put the light. Can be solved easily but I have some stacked tanks with little headroom. That being said I think open tops with plants growing out is a great look, especially with pendants.


----------



## Mr.ThomasWalls (Feb 11, 2007)

Go topless!!! just keep your eye on water quality.


----------



## jpfelix (Oct 10, 2006)

i go open. but that's because i'm too lazy to clean the glass! it's much easier to have an ato take care of evap.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Just be aware of your aquatic inhabitants. Some like to jump, some like to crawl.


----------



## Jopo (Sep 24, 2003)

"Glass filters out 95% of all UVB rays unless your tank's glass top has been specially produced for high quality light penetration." Does anyone know if your average tank comes with the special glass? [http://www.futurepets.com/trivia/aquariums-lighting.htm]


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Prefer tops for reasons already stated, also:

my tanks are in the basement, and lots of nasty things floating around int he air I suspect. So I put a top on to stop bugs & chemicals & sawdust etc. out of the tank. Also have jumping fish, evaporation issues.


----------



## kkentert (Jan 21, 2007)

In all honesty, I would love to go topless, but for the reasons I stated before, and the dust issue brought up, I kind of need to keep them.


----------



## thirston (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't currently use glass tops but I do have a wooden canopy over my tank. One problem I have is a mildew/mold substance growing on the inside wood of my canopy. I don't think I'm getting enough ventilation but I believe a glass top would help cut down on the moisture and thus the mold in the canopy.

Let me say this as well though... I have witnessed fluffy mold substances growing on the underside of glass tops as well. Even in a retail location where the front panel was lifted repeatedly every day in order to sell the tanks inhabitants, the mold was still growing. A quick wipe down with some water and detergent fixed the problem but it always came back. Again, I think it's a high moisture + no air flow = mold.


----------



## Gundy (Oct 31, 2007)

Jopo said:


> "Glass filters out 95% of all UVB rays unless your tank's glass top has been specially produced for high quality light penetration." Does anyone know if your average tank comes with the special glass? [http://www.futurepets.com/trivia/aquariums-lighting.htm]


Water filters UVB too.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

thirston said:


> I don't currently use glass tops but I do have a wooden canopy over my tank. One problem I have is a mildew/mold substance growing on the inside wood of my canopy. I don't think I'm getting enough ventilation but I believe a glass top would help cut down on the moisture and thus the mold in the canopy.
> 
> Let me say this as well though... I have witnessed fluffy mold substances growing on the underside of glass tops as well. Even in a retail location where the front panel was lifted repeatedly every day in order to sell the tanks inhabitants, the mold was still growing. A quick wipe down with some water and detergent fixed the problem but it always came back. Again, I think it's a high moisture + no air flow = mold.


I live in North GA with a very similar setup to yours. It is interesting to me as I have NEVER seen any mold as you described on my wood canopy. I have an open top and the only air flow I have is from the small fan in my coralife fixture. Sounds like you just have mold issues in NC.


----------



## Mad78 (Oct 23, 2007)

my glass top cracked from stress of the weight, it was cheap though, so now i go without.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I would like to go "topless", but is there any danger in damaging the lights or ballast if you do this? Take a look at the scum and water spots you get on your typical glass top. Wouldn't this same buildup occur on your reflectors, bulbs themselves and any circuitry that is exposed? Let's assume that you have the lights suspended 3-4" above the water line and as close to the water line as a glass top would be.


----------



## lester (Oct 16, 2007)

I go topless because my light fixture has an acrylic cover over bulbs so theyre in no danger and the constant scraping and maintenance of the glass tops was annoying. I'm in texas so humidity is a given no matter what. Also I love not having to deal with sliding/opening the tops and messing around with my light fixture every time i do so.


----------



## cichlids4me (Oct 20, 2007)

I go topless with my lights suspended about 8 inches from the top of the tank.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

topless is a wrong term 
i'll go with open top...


----------



## cichlids4me (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah Ikuzo you have a good point...lol....i go open top as well


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

to have an open top technically there has to be a top present to be open, topless there is no top.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

bsmith782, you're right i should go with the term open tank, but this sounds kinky lol :


kkentert said:


> In all honesty, I would love to go topless, but for the reasons I stated before, and the dust issue brought up, I kind of need to keep them.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

ikuzo said:


> bsmith782, you're right i should go with the term open tank, but this sounds kinky lol :


theres nothing wrong with that.


----------



## kana (Oct 23, 2007)

I use a glass cover for a couple different reasons.

1) Keep the cat out of the water
2) Keep the fish in the water
3) My light fixture is not meant to go over open water (be sure to check yours)


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I started with an acrylic cover drilled with lots of small holes, too much condensation on the underside, and it started to warp under gravity + heat from lighting. It took me forever to score the acrylic sheet to size too, never doing it again.

Then 50 / 50 open top / cover -- counterproductive, some evaporation, easy to do maintenance/feed.

Then I completely removed the cover, lots of evaporation but noticed faster plant growth.

Then last week I bought a giant sheet of white plastic ceiling grate from Home Depot, ceiling section (about $10 for 4x2), cut it to size, which was really easy. Very lightweight, easy to cut to size, rigid structure, lets light in, lots of evaporation, prevents large objects from getting in/out. I say two thumbs up! Only downside might be personal aestethic taste--might look ugly for some.


----------



## wakemenow (Aug 3, 2007)

I vote for the glass top. Keeps my cat out as well.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

I live in an apartment and it gets to be -40C sometimes. This means the water that would have been kept in my aquarium by the glass tops is instead on the windows. Humidity and evaporation are big issues.

Also keeps the fish in. Don't know how many times I've seen my fish hit the glass top. I wouldn't have any fish left if there wasn't one.

Apart from that, there is better oxygen exchange with a topless tank. Your plants can also produce emersed inflorescences.


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

kana said:


> I use a glass cover for a couple different reasons.
> 3) My light fixture is not meant to go over open water (be sure to check yours)



How does one tell if the fixture is meant or not meant to go above open water?

I have an AH supply light kit and I'm pretty sure I've seen that they do recommend having a glass top on.

Is there any type of sealant or something you can spray on to the fixture/wood so it would be ok to use over open water?


----------



## Ukrainetz (Jul 11, 2007)

Not really, as the major problem comes from the electrical contacts. If you spray those, I don't think changing bulbs will be a fun activity anymore


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Coralife (24 inch 2x65) lights are meant to be hung over open water? Do you need a glass top, or are they made to hang over open water?


----------



## chaos theory (Feb 16, 2008)

rick4him said:


> Does anyone know if the Coralife (24 inch 2x65) lights are meant to be hung over open water? Do you need a glass top, or are they made to hang over open water?



I have a Coralife 48" and it has a plastic shield over the bulbs to protect them from the moisture. I have mine mounted on the legs that you can buy for them and have it over an open top tank. I would think that if yours has those shields than it would be fine over open water.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

I think all of the PC fixtures from Coralife have acrylic shields. I have a 24" 65 W PC fixture which has a shield. You should get the legs though (they don't come with them).


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Mine trapped too much heat. It also blocked the light b/c it constantly got water spots. I got rid of it, and will admit to losing 2 SAE's. Some people believe that floating plants can discourage jumping. I don't know if it's true though. I could actually see it encouraging it myself.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

It is more of an issue about keeping the ballast/electrical components of the the fixture dry than the wood. But if you are worried about the wood you can use something like Thomson's water seal.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I will say floating plants discourage jumping, and I think it's for 2 reasons. First, one major reason fish jump is when they are startled, it's a reflex for escaping predation. Plants make fish feel more secure. Also, floating plants simply get in the way of the fish being able to find a clear spot.

I keep canopies for evaporation reasons, because I have cats, discourage escapees/jumpers, and reduce dust and stuff getting inside the tank (cat hair and my own hair drive me batty! LOL)


----------



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

I go topless with a Coralife on legs. My fish haven't jumped out and my dog hasn't jumped in...yet. :icon_lol:


----------



## digthemlows (Dec 17, 2007)

I was open top on my 72 gallon bow, the plants grew great. I couldn't get the temp above 82 with 2 300watt heaters though and I lost a 5" wild discus as a jumper.......my 125 has a top and the temp is 83.5 and the heaters are barely on.............the plants grow slower (who wants to trim all the time anyway) and my fish are all still in there (except the bamboo shrimp that crawled up the filter hose)...........:eek5:


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

Mine is currently top less right now but there's a lot of crap that builds up on my light bulbs and reflector right now


----------



## holdingwine (Mar 26, 2008)

According to this data, most glass tops only reduce the light intensity by 4-11% (depending on how good of a reflector you have). After looking at that data, I use a glass top on all my tanks to prevent evaporation. I'm too lazy to fill it up every 3-4 days if I didn't have one.

http://www.thekrib.com/Lights/lights-wozniak.html


----------



## limnidi (May 2, 2007)

Glass top prevents evaporation but eventually there will be Ca deposits on it and if you dont clean it, it will filter a decent amount of light into the fish tank. If you clean it regularly, it should be ok.


----------



## BentZero (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm glassless (to put an end to the open/topless debate ) on my 37g and I've got a hood on my 20g. I definitely have to top off more often on the larger tank. No fish jumpin' out that I know of.


----------



## Ben-dragonglass (Dec 11, 2020)

*Shenzhen Dragon Glass provides multiple excellent solutions for glass projects*

Glass facade(glass curtain wall)
Glass windows
Glass doors
Glass railings
Glass floors
Glass partition wall
Glass shower doors


----------

